

Ask HN: What companies are exploring interesting uses of hackathons? - probinso

I have read articles where companies use hackathons as interview techniques. I am curious if any companies use open registration hackathons for other things like product prototyping or other utility. I imagine that it could be a fun exercise, and since its intentionally ephemeral and you have zero understanding of the quality of output you&#x27;ld get you could prototype stuff fairly cheaply.<p>What companies have done interesting things with hackathons? are they only internal or also open registration?
======
jackgolding
Iluka (massive mineral sands mining company) got a lot of interesting
approaches to titanium ore detection from this hackathon
[http://unearthed.solutions/events/unearthed-
perth-2015-event...](http://unearthed.solutions/events/unearthed-
perth-2015-event/)

